# Deere 826D



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Just found one of these: Deere 826D and it looks like it is brand new. Guy says it's 5 yrs old but only been used on a small driveway. He shows pics of all the parts of it and there's not even a paint chip on it. Augers and impeller still have all the paint. Says it's been serviced every year by Deere. Asking 550 for it and will very likely take 500. Is it a good deal? 
Joe


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Joe,
If it's the model I think it is, then its a fine machine..but it's 12 years old at the youngest, perhaps slightly older, and $550 is, IMO, a bit steep..

If it looks like this:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
(scroll down a bit past the Cub Cadet section to the John Deere section)
Then its actually an Ariens! which would make it a fine machine..
but Ariens hasnt made snowblowers for JD since 2001..so the machine is 12 years old, or older...that, by itself, isnt a big deal at all, especially if its a well-maintained machine, which it appears to be..

So its *probably* a perfectly fine machine, but I would put a value more like $300 to $400 on it, just based on its age..and its a "middle of the lineup" trim line model..not entry-level, but not Pro-model level either..just nicely in the middle..if its in really excellent condition, $400 would probably be reasonable..

Now it is possible that John Deere had several different models named "826D"..and some of them could be newer, and not made by Ariens...If there are different (unrelated) 826D models, I am not aware of them..

Two things will tell the tale for certain..
If you can get and post a few photos..then we can tell if it's an Ariens or not..
and if you can get the model and serial number from the Engine, (Tecumseh model and serial numbers), that will tell us the model year of the snowblower, and give us its true age..

Sounds like it could be an excellent machine to buy! but IMO not for $550..
unless its not the model I think it is..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Link to it.

John Deere Snow Blower


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep, thats the Ariens! 
wow, condition looks great!
I would not hesitate to buy the machine..the only real question is the price..
The owner might genuinely believe its only 5 years old..he might have bought it 3 years ago and the guy he bought it from said "its only 2 years old!"  Whats the saying? "never assume malice when ignorance will do"? something like that..
Sounds like the current owner probably isn't the original owner..so he probably really thinks its only 5 years old...but it isnt...It's 12 years old at the youngest, could be 15 years old or so..but age becomes almost irrelevant to such a machine..Even at 15 years old, it has had much less use, and been much better cared for, than many machines half its age..

Its approximately equivalent to a new $800 to $900 snowblower..its right in the middle of the Consumer Full-size line..no light, no frills..not an economy "entry level" model..but not a top of the line "pro" model either..To buy the equivalent machine brand-new today would be about a $800 to $900 Ariens..

So..for its age...about half-price of new, $400 to $450, I still say is reasonable..
prices do vary by region however! prices are higher around the big cities..New York City, Boston, Chicago..and prices are less in the "snow belts" of the Great Lakes region and the Mid-West..where good used snowblowers are readily available..

based on the condition, I will revise my estimate somewhat..and say $400 to $500..
because it does look to be in beautiful condition..its real age might be 12 years old..but its "working age" could be 5..its the equivalent of an "average" 5 year old snowblower, and much better than an average 12-year old snowblower..
So, if you are happy with $500, I would say go for it! Its a very nice Ariens..should serve you well for decades to come..

another way to think of it..
Lets say you bought it for $500..
What could you get *new* for $500?
significantly less of a machine..and much lower quality..
a $500 new snowblower isnt very good at all..low-end..
Your $500 used John Deere would be a much better use of that $500..

Thats why I bought my 40 year old Ariens for $250..
its twice the machine a brand-new $500 snowblower is, and much higher quality,
even when factoring in the age..

edit: I just checked the ad more closely..yep..Washington DC! that's definitely a "higher price" market..
for everything, including snowblowers..
that would be a $400 snowblower where I live..but in DC, $500 is probably about right..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for your input Scot. I new right away it wasn't the J.D. "Junk model". But I did notice also the lack of a headlight. I'm sure it has access for one though, probably has the "wire" hang there for it. Just needs to be bought and installed. 
Now on to my 2nd question. As you may know, I have a 1978 Gilson that looks almost as good as the Deere. I bought if from the original owner. Here's a coupla pics. I have way less than $100.00 in this machine. I have completely gone over the fuel system, installed a new ignition system, installed new belts and thoroughly checked everything. Idler pulleys are like new. Scraper bar has almost no use and overall the machine is condition wise about the equivalent to the J.D.
Question: would I be better off to sell the Gilson for a fairly good profit and buy the Deere or just keep the Gilson. My biggest fear is future parts availability for the ol' Gilson even though I think it is every bit the machine the J.D. is.
Joe
(I just looked at the J. D. again and one of the pics of the dash panel says "Headlight compatible".)


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd sell the Gilson and get the deere for the exact reasons you are worried about.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I understand why you would be worried about parts but with the condition that gilson is in, with good maintenance and care I have no doubt that the gilson will outlast that newer deere. not that the deer is a bad machine but it still (to me anyway) falls into the modern machine category. It wasn't built to last like machines of yesterday. I just sold a lawnboy that was identical to that gilson. pros and cons....the huge cast iron auger gearcase on the gilson versus the aluminum (or looks like alum in your pic) one on the deere. I know how heavy the metal on the gilson is. There is no way the deere has metal that thick. Not that you would leave it out to rot but the gilson in its current state would take decades to rust through if neglected. The deere has alot more parts to go bad. the gilson is basic and when I service mine the transmission was easy, simple and strong.

I am biased, I like the older stuff. your gilson is great, less than $100 and has pretty much no chance of not lasting at least 10 years in your hands. or you can sell it, ad some more money to get some bells and whistles.

I dont think you would regret it which ever way you go.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, it's become a non-issue since they will not respond to my inquiries. I'm not sure why people post items then don't answer when you reply. Maybe it's been sold but they ought to pull the ad then.
Joe


----------

